# Unsupported video format?



## Black Panther (Jul 6, 2012)

We connected a 1080p TV instead of his old monitor to my brother's pc.

The resolution keeps at 1366x768.

Whenever I try to put it at 1920x1080 it says "unsupported video format".


----------



## Frick (Jul 6, 2012)

What TV is it?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 6, 2012)

Video card or a program that is set to that format. I had a similar issue when I had output set to 720p and receiver set to 720 with a 720 TV and it still said that. Turns out I was using XBMC to stream video and it was set to 1080


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 6, 2012)

Frick said:


> What TV is it?



Toshiba Regza 32"


----------



## Frick (Jul 6, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Toshiba Regza 32"



And you're sure it supports 1080p? Because some models of that one is 720p.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 6, 2012)

Frick said:


> And you're sure it supports 1080p? Because some models of that one is 720p.



It's 1080p. 
Unless dad got screwed and they put a 720p tv in the box of a 1080p one when he bought it 2 or 3 years ago......


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 6, 2012)

what port are you using? HDMI?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

What does it say the model number is on the back of the TV? It doesn't hurt to just verify that it is indeed 1080p.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 6, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> what port are you using? HDMI?



He connected using the old vga to a 4890 graphics.



Aquinus said:


> What does it say the model number is on the back of the TV? It doesn't hurt to just verify that it is indeed 1080p.



I can't check right now because it's at dad's house..


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 6, 2012)

Lots of 1080p TVs can only accept 1366x768 input on their VGA port. If it is a 1080p display, you might need to use a HDMI input for that resolution.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> He connected using the old vga.



You're encroching on the limits of VGA. Typically VGA should be able to handle 1920x1200 @ 60Hz. How long is the cable, because it could be too much bandwidth and the signal could become distorted by the time it gets to the display. Is HDMI or DVI an option?



CJCerny said:


> Lots of 1080p TVs can only accept 1366x768 input on their VGA port. If it is a 1080p display, you might need to use a HDMI input for that resolution.



I've yet to see this on a display that really does 1080p, not to say it doesn't exist. I agree though, HDMI or DVI is the way to go.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 6, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2012)

Do you have the full model number BP?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you have the full model number BP?


Already asked and *s*he* already said the following.


Black Panther said:


> I can't check right now because it's at dad's house..



Might want to read the entire thread.
*: Whoops.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Already asked and he already said the following.
> 
> 
> Might want to read the entire thread.



Maybe I didn't want too and whats with the attitude?

Also maybe if SHE goes over to her dads house she can grab it for us


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2012)

Without being exactly sure what model you have, the 1080p (Model 32RV530U) version uses an SXGA 15-pin sub-D analog port. SXGA doesn't do 1080. Even if it's SXGA+, it will only handle 1400x1050.

Disclaimer : Still on first cup of coffee.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Without being exactly sure what model you have, the 1080p (Model 32RV530U) version uses an SXGA 15-pin sub-D analog port. SXGA doesn't do 1080. Even if it's SXGA+, it will only handle 1400x1050.
> 
> Disclaimer : Still on first cup of coffee.



Thanks keij  Yea I had issues like this on my 720P I have in the bed room. Its 1366x768 out of the box but does not recognize this on VGA just HDMI only.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 6, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> Lots of 1080p TVs can only accept 1366x768 input on their VGA port. If it is a 1080p display, you might need to use a HDMI input for that resolution.



She is limited to SXGA 1280 x 1024 on the pc in.

The error message is normal if she tries to run a resolution out of spec or at the wrong frequencies.

Info from Regza Manual

If she is using the PC input, it accepts these resolutions:



If she uses HDMI, it accepts the resolutions:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2012)

95Viper said:


> She is limited to SXGA 1280 x 1024 on the pc in.
> 
> The error message is normal if she tries to run a resolution out of spec or at the wrong frequencies.
> 
> ...



AHHH looks like viper hit the nail on the head here! If the PC has DVI you will need either a DVI to HDMI cable or a adapter like the ones that come with some graphics cards. If you need one let me know I can see what I can do with shipping it to malta for u


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, it looks like it's displaying in WXGA since she said it would do 1360x768.
That's the best you're gonna get with that config, BP.


----------

